# Is it worth riding in the rain?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I wouldn't go riding in the rain, but then I have a seasons pass and I'm less than 40 minutes from my hill. YMMV.


----------



## AliCatt (Mar 7, 2011)

Snowboarding in the rain is amazing.
The snow gets super soft so it's a good time to learn new tricks, doesn't hurt to fall. Just wear a trash bag or something, it's so worth it.
Just did it for two days this weekend.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

i mean if you can save the tickets for a sunshine day it may be more enjoyable but if you gotta use the tickets snowboardings always worth it. and look on the bright side, no lines or crowded slopes


----------

